# [TUT] Native Gamepad Support Over BT [Sixaxis]



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

UPDATE WILL BE AVAILABLE SHORTLY (LIKE WITHIN THE NEXT HOUR)

Sir_earl (Sixaxis App Developer) has just released an update to his popular app Sixaxis Controller. The update brings "Native Gamepad" support over Bluetooth with the PS3 Sixaxis/Dualshock controller. This means a USB OTG setup is no longer needed to enjoy games with gamepad support such as Shadowgun and GTA III.

Gamepad Mode can be enabled by doing the following steps:

1. Purchase Sixaxis Controller from the Google Android Market. https://market.andro...ontroller&hl=en

2. Configure the app to allow it to connect to your Touchpad by using the Sixaxispairtool from the developers Website. http://www.dancingpi...oller/tool.html (This is only needed once)

3. Sync the sixaxis controller by pressing "Start" in the sixaxis controller app and pressing the Power button on the Controller.

4. If you are on ICS, press the Action button on the top right to go to the preferences Menu.

5. Select Gamepad on the top and enable it on the next screen.

6. Modify the button mappings to your liking. (Optional)

Games like Shadowgun and Riptide GP need the controls mapped in their respective settings menu.
GTA III is ready out out of the box. Enjoy guys! Now get to emailing your favorite game developers and tell them to add native gamepad support!

List of games with full or partial gamepad support.

(Full) Shadowgun.
(Full) GTA III
(Full) Riptide GP
(Partial) Shine Runners (Can't control Menus)
(Partial) Cordy (Menus)
(Partial) Sleepy Jack (Menus)
(Partial) Reckless Racing and Reckless Getaway (Menus)
(Partial) Muffin Knight (LOLWUT)

BTW Guys this will only work on Android 3.1+. So that means this is a no go on CM7.


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

This is awesome news, amazing app, glad it works with gta!

Anyone else finding their touchpad reboot shortly after disconnecting the controller?
Got a logcat, where should i upload it??


----------



## Dark09 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've had Sixaxis Controller app installed on my touchpad CM7 for awhile now, and loved the wireless functionality of it. Worked very well with Fpse, n64droid, gbadroid...etc. Too bad Fpse doesn't work with CM9 >.<;; .


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a cheap controller that works well with this.


----------



## yehgermeister (Dec 24, 2011)

Dark09 said:


> I've had Sixaxis Controller app installed on my touchpad CM7 for awhile now, and loved the wireless functionality of it. Worked very well with Fpse, n64droid, gbadroid...etc. Too bad Fpse doesn't work with CM9 >.<;; .


Can you tell me how you mapped your controller in n64oid? I know you can map keys in the emulator itself and the Sixaxis controller app itself. However, I can't seem to get it right. I want to use the right analog stick on the controller as the c-button.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

worm9111 said:


> Can anyone recommend a cheap controller that works well with this.


Any of these controllers SHOULD work.
http://s.dealextreme.com/search/sixaxis


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

anyone with an OTG cable tried pairing the controller directly to the touchpad rather than plugging it into a pc and using the pairtool?

Not sure if it would require power or not seeing as the controller has a battery in it, might be worth a go?


----------

